
Ask HN: What happens if the entire world had only one bank and one currency? - bsn54
Can a scenario like this be simulated using computers?
======
ParameterOne
I think the first question should be, is the currency debt based or equity
based? We currently have debt based. And in reality anyone can start their own
currency, any time they want, using the current rules. Many-o-times I thought
the federal reserve needed a competitor. But to answer your question I would
say yes it can be simulated on a computer. I would imagine it would be the
same as using a single country.

------
devnonymous
Before we go there you perhaps want to answer this - what in your opinion is
the function of banks and of currency?

If there's a single currency, who gets to set it's value in terms of goods
that it can be exchanged for?

If there's a single bank what is its function?

------
TomMarius
Most probably this: Someone would create a second bank and a second currency.

------
savethefuture
There sort of already is one bank, IMF

